# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about the Russian alphabet lesson masterrussian.com/blalphabet.shtml

## Unregistered

russian word for oil

----------


## Lampada

Масло
Жир
Нефть

----------


## chaika

As they say, context rulez! Here are your other choices:  http://www.multitran.ru/c/m.exe?HL=2...a-search&s=oil

----------

